# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  المدارس المشمولة بالمكرمة الملكية لأبناء العشائر فـي الباديـة والمدارس ذات الظروف الخ

## الحصن نيوز

<div style="text-align: right;"><span style="font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;">اعلنت لجنة المكرمة الملكية السامية لأبنــاء العشائر في البادية الأردنية والمدارس ذات الظروف الخاصة أسس وأسماء المدارس المشمولة بالمكرمة الملكية لعام 2009-2010 من أجل تحقيق 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

